# [Wet Thumb Forum]-gf225's 34G - journal



## imported_gf225 (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's my 18 month old 125 litre (34G) planted tank. It has evolved from a low-tech disaster growing only algae and cyanobacteria due to my very limited understanding of all things aquatic. After lots of reading, learning and hard work I find it worthy posting a photo here.

Spec - pH 6.8, KH 3.5, GH 7, NO3 5 mg/l, PO4 0.25 mg/l. Lighting 3 WPG Dennerle (3000K), Life-Glo (6700K) and Arcadia Freshwater (7500K), CO2 - 2 x Nutrafin units with DIY mixture, Substrate - fine gravel (1-3mm) with latarite and heater cable.

Plants - Echinodorus bleheri, E. tenellus, Vallisneria torta var. rubra, Rotala indica, Hygrophila polysperma, H. stricta, Limnolphila sessilflora, Nymphaea japonicus, Cardimine lyrata, Microsorum pteropus, Vesicularia dubyana, Lysimachia nummularia, Eleocharis acicularis, Vallisneria spiralis

Fish - Pair of Silver Angelfish (soon to be re-housed as they've outgrown the tank), 8 Cardinal Tetras, 8 Rummynose Tetras, 5 Otos, 2 Cory Julii, 2 Zebra Loach, 2 Siamese Algae Eaters. I'm getting more Cardinals to replace the Angels.

Any comments for the relative newbie would be welcome.


----------



## imported_gf225 (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's my 18 month old 125 litre (34G) planted tank. It has evolved from a low-tech disaster growing only algae and cyanobacteria due to my very limited understanding of all things aquatic. After lots of reading, learning and hard work I find it worthy posting a photo here.

Spec - pH 6.8, KH 3.5, GH 7, NO3 5 mg/l, PO4 0.25 mg/l. Lighting 3 WPG Dennerle (3000K), Life-Glo (6700K) and Arcadia Freshwater (7500K), CO2 - 2 x Nutrafin units with DIY mixture, Substrate - fine gravel (1-3mm) with latarite and heater cable.

Plants - Echinodorus bleheri, E. tenellus, Vallisneria torta var. rubra, Rotala indica, Hygrophila polysperma, H. stricta, Limnolphila sessilflora, Nymphaea japonicus, Cardimine lyrata, Microsorum pteropus, Vesicularia dubyana, Lysimachia nummularia, Eleocharis acicularis, Vallisneria spiralis

Fish - Pair of Silver Angelfish (soon to be re-housed as they've outgrown the tank), 8 Cardinal Tetras, 8 Rummynose Tetras, 5 Otos, 2 Cory Julii, 2 Zebra Loach, 2 Siamese Algae Eaters. I'm getting more Cardinals to replace the Angels.

Any comments for the relative newbie would be welcome.


----------



## AquaLung (Dec 8, 2004)

Congrats! Your hard work and patience have been rewarded by a stunning tank. So many different shapes and sizes, yet they all seem to be in harmony. Your photography skills are also evident.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like how the Vals or whatever it is arches over the back. It frames the center well.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks great. The plants look healthy. There's a nice variety of shapes and colors. Well done.

Brian.


----------



## imported_gf225 (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's an updated photo. Note the new Eleocharis replacing the tennelus.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like the hairgrass better.


----------



## imported_gf225 (Nov 22, 2004)

Updated a little - No Angels, more Cardinals.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i like it better now. looks great


----------



## imported_gf225 (Nov 22, 2004)

post pruning H polysperma and C lyrata. The Rotala indica's going mad!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Good job and healthy plant growth.

Hawk


----------



## imported_gf225 (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's an update. I've moved the R indica, binned the H polysperma and C lyrata and got some Limnophila aromatica which has adapted well from being grown emerged. It should look good once they fill the left up completely. I'm going to have more hairgrass replacing the Riccia eventually (when my LFS gets some in). There's Pennywort too where the R indica used to be, it's just started to show up from behind the sword leaves.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

sweet! thats looking really good!!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

That is very nice. Great blend of colors and textures, IMO.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

That's a beautiful tank -- great job!


----------

